# Chemical tanker 'Golden Acany' aground near Sarangani Bay



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> A chemical tanker ran aground near Bacud Point off shore in Sarangani Bay recently, the Philippine Coast Guard (PCG)-General Santos reported on Thursday.
> 
> In the initial investigation, the M/T Golden Acany, a chemical tanker which was owned and operated by Dorval Shipping Company based in Japan and skippered by Capt. Benjamin Cortina ran aground near Kiamba, Sarangani Bay last Tuesday morning. It was also added that that the said vessel departed in Australia en route to a port in China. ....cont../..


http://www.mb.com.ph/articles/210128/chemical-tanker-aground-near-sarangani-bay


----------

